# Angeln mit Kartoffel



## Gufi Angler (21. Juni 2007)

Hi ich hab mal gehört das man gut mit Kartoffel Karpfen fangen kann wie soll ich das machen am hair oder doch am normalen haken ?


----------



## buk (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

Auf manchen Märkten findet man Mini-Kartoffeln (Kartoffelknollen) die problemlos mit der Haarmontage angeboten werden können.

Die Kartoffeln 3-5 Minuten kochen und über Nacht zumsammen mit Knoblauch luftdicht verpacken.

Das ist eine extrem kurze Zusammenfassung eines Berichtes über die Kartoffel als Karpfenköder(Fisch&Fang 10/2005).

Hatte leider selbst noch nicht die Möglichkeit den "aufgemotzten Klassiker" zu testen...wird sich aber in den nächsten Wochen ändern|supergri!

gruss


----------



## donlotis (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

Ich habe in meiner Jugend oft mit Kartoffel auf Karpfen geangelt. Dazu haben wir die Kartoffeln nur kurz in Wasser mit Salz und Zucker gekocht. Alternativköder waren immer Brotteig und Käse.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

Und die Schale dran lassen, dann halten die Kartoffelstücke besser am Haken.


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

hab frueher nur mit kartoffel geangelt...gab ja auch fast nix anderes in der ddr|kopfkrat....also kartoffel so kochen wie du sie auch gerne hast:m...auf die richtige groesse bringen(messer)..vorteil sind kleine junge ....vorteil ist wenn du an der unterseite die haut dran læsst(auf jeden fall generell haut ab!!!)...ab durch die kødernadel auf die schnur zum haken...aber vorsicht...wenn sie nicht 100% hælt ein 3mm stueck grasshalm zwischen kartoffel und haken...und sachte auswerfen....das braucht uebung....wenn der karpfen abzieht...den anschlag etwas hærter setzen...damit der harken durchschlægt.....und mit ein wenig zerdrueckten kartoffeln anfuettern...:m

...ich glaube viele hier kennen das noch:q:q:q

hilsen andré


----------



## Ahnungsloser... (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

Hi! 1. Kartoffeln normal ohne Salz, Zucker usw. kochen
     2. min. 10 Tage zur selben Zeit anfüttern (Menge je nach   Gewässer...) 
     3. vorm Angeln Kartoffeln 1-2 Tage stehn lassen 
     4. Goldene Karpfenhaken Größe 2-3
     5. Ohne SChale am Haken
     6. Mit Nadel auf den Haken ziehen
     7. Top-Tip: - probiers mal ohne Blei und sonstigem Kram
                     - mit 0,25 Hauptschnur und 0,20 Vorfach
     8. Karpfen reinleiern
     9. Freude versprühen 
    10. beim Angeln unnötige Unruhe vermeiden (bei freier Leine 
         angelste ja so gut wie am Ufer)
    ... . Sag mir Bescheid obs geklappt hat...

--> Ich wette mit dir, dass du, wenn du alles beachtest mindestens 2 Karpfen bis Sonnenuntergang fängst...


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

tipp 4 und 7 habe ich glatt vergessen....ohne alles ....


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

oder eine sehr kleine stachelschwein pose...


----------



## Gufi Angler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

Danke für die vielen einträge aber es gibt ja auch Kartoffel-Paste von Top Secret wie sethts den mit der is die gut fänfig  wie würdet ihr die einschätzen und bewerten


----------



## Breamhunter (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...ich glaube viele hier kennen das noch:q:q:q



So siehts aus:m

Wir haben immer ne durchgehende 25er Mono benutzt, unten ne Schlaufe reingeknotet, Kartoffel mit Ködernadel aufgezogen, Schlaufe abgeschnitten, 1er Goldhaken angebunden, Kartoffel mit Grashalm gesichert, ganz sachte ausgeworfen.War zwar immer ne ganz schöne Aktion aber hat was gebracht:q
Bei unruhigem Wetter (Unterströmung) wurde noch eine 10-15gr. Bleitorpille montiert.


----------



## buk (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

8. Karpfen reinleiern|kopfkrat

Kenne das gezielte Karpfenangeln nur aus der Fachpresse und von 1-2 Ansitzen, deshalb die Frage von einem Ahnungslosen an den Ahnungslosen oder die Spezialisten: "was ist reinleiern?"

gruss


----------



## andreas0815 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> Hi ich hab mal gehört das man gut mit Kartoffel Karpfen fangen kann wie soll ich das machen am hair oder doch am normalen haken ?


 

*Hey,*

#:du kannst auch am normalen Haken mit Kartoffel Fischen und zwar:
aufziehen mit der Ködernadel unten einen kleinen Grashalm ein legen bevor du den Haken noch etwas Strafen kannst.
Beim Auswerfen muß du natürlich vorsicht walten lassen!

:::::::::::::::::::etri Andi


----------



## fantazia (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

fische fast nur mit kartoffel auf karpfen.
uns zwar mit dieser montage hier. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99485
würde die kartoffel lieber mit ner ködernadel aufziehn anstatt sie am hair anzubieten.
grasshalm oder schale dran lassen brauche ich nich.hab da immer bissle angst das der haken beim anschlag dann nich richtig sitzt.werfe lieber mit gefühl und dann fliegt die kartoffel auch nich ab.

kochen tu ich die kartoffeln ohne salz zucker oder andere zusätze.bestimmte kochzeit habe ich  nich.aber da ich ziemlich oft mit kartoffel angel habe ich da gefühl für entwickelt und spüre wenn sie fertig sind.steche ab und zu mit ner Rouladen-Nadel rein um zu gucken wie die konsistenz is.


----------



## Gufi Angler (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

Ja ich habe es auch zahlreich versucht mit kartoffel zu angeln aber es beisst einfach nicht


----------



## capri-man (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

@gufi angler: das mit kartoffeln ist schön und gut, aber hier ein tipp von mir mit dem ich (im sommer) schon dutzende karpfen rausgeholt habe: KIRSCHEN!
die gibts im sommer überall, oft auch direkt an der angelstelle. leztes mal hab ich mit nem kleinen drilling (!) nen 60er karpfen rausgeholt, mit kirsche!
(Tipp: kirsche an ein paar stellen einritzen oder einstechen, damit der saft rauskommt; und vorsichtig werfen, die halten nämlich nicht gut am haken... )
außerdem würde ich auch ne ganz leichte pose nehmen.
Gruß capri-man


----------



## fantazia (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

auf karpfen mit drilling is aber nich die feine englische art.aber naja.jeder so wie er will.is aber total unnötig und nich gerade fisch schonend.


----------



## woernser1965 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*



capri-man schrieb:


> @gufi angler: das mit kartoffeln ist schön und gut, aber hier ein tipp von mir mit dem ich (im sommer) schon dutzende karpfen rausgeholt habe: KIRSCHEN!
> die gibts im sommer überall, oft auch direkt an der angelstelle. leztes mal hab ich mit nem kleinen drilling (!) nen 60er karpfen rausgeholt, mit kirsche!
> (Tipp: kirsche an ein paar stellen einritzen oder einstechen, damit der saft rauskommt; und vorsichtig werfen, die halten nämlich nicht gut am haken... )
> außerdem würde ich auch ne ganz leichte pose nehmen.
> Gruß capri-man



Mit Kirsche oder Pflaume kenn ich das nur auf Döbel.....|kopfkrat Karpfen haben wir damit noch nie gefangen..;+

Also wir haben früher die fertigen Kartoffeln die man im Glas kaufen kann benutzt. Haben die richtige Grösse und man hat gut damit gefangen....Einfach mit  ködernadel aufziehen.


----------



## bacalo (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

#h

Stolperte gerade über diesen Trööt und bin angenehm überrascht. Wird doch noch mit der guten alten Grumbern gefischt-na da schau her.

Da werden Kindheitserinnerung wach. 
In unseren Altwässern, die von der Mitte her stark mit Seerosen bewachsen waren, war in den 70igern folgende Montage äußerst fängig:

Fünfunddreißiger Platil-Strong, 2er goldener Karpfenhaken (direkt an der Hauptschnur) je nach Wassertiefe, n´ Streichholz als Pose und oben und unten eingeritzt und die Schnur eingeklemmt.

Die eine Gerte wurde mit einer mittelweich gekochte Grumpern versehen, die Zweite wurde mit einem Tauwurm (XXL) beködert.

Angefüttert wurde regelmäßig (alle 10 Min.) mit ca. 20 Kartoffelstückchen in doppelter Spiel-Würfelgröße.

UND|kopfkrat
die meisten (bis 10 Pfd.) fing ich auf der Wurmrute.

Allzeit Petri

bacalo


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

du kannst dein angelschein und alle deine papiere verliren wenn das ein gewässer wart herausfindet das du mit drilling auf karpfen angelst


----------



## fantazia (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> du kannst dein angelschein und alle deine papiere verliren wenn das ein gewässer wart herausfindet das du mit drilling auf karpfen angelst


das wär mir neu.also hier is das wohl nich verboten.aber das is total unnötig.einzelhaken reicht. und es is auch nich gerade toll wenn dann ein karpfen mal abreißt und dann nen drilling im mund sitzen hat.


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

naja bei uns is das so so haben uns das die jugendwarte beigebracht wo wir unser angelschein gemacht haben wer mit drilling auf freidfisch angelt dem werden die papiere entnommen


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

ja und mit einem 6 einzelhaken is das auch viel schonender wen du den wieder releasen tust!


----------



## Gufi Angler (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

hab mit der Kartoffel paste von Top secret an einem see ca.4ha groß 12 graskarpfen gefangen 2-7kg  die paste scheint ja zu wirken


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

Ihr habt eins vergessen: DIE KARTOFFELSORTE! 
Zum fischen MÜSSEN  es festkochende sein. Und den Karpfen ist es egal, ob da noch etwa Schale dran ist. Da brauchst du keinen Grashalm über den Hakenbogen legen. Und vor allem dürfen die Knollen nicht zu weich gekocht werden. Die Boilies sind ja auch Knüppelhart...
Zum anfüttern habe ich mehlig-kochende genommen, die vermischt mit Mais und Paniermehl.

Kleiner Tip mal so am Rande: Den Saft aus der Maisdose mit ein wenig Paniermehl verneten, bis ein fester Teig entstanden ist. Dann ein klassisches Haarvorfach binden und am Haar keine Schlaufe lassen, sondern ein Querhölzchen anknoten (a. 5mm lang). Mit Mais anfüttern und los geht`s. Darauf standen die Karpfen in der Lahn!


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

kartoffelsorte is eigentlich egal finde ich.nehme immer andere und habe nie probs.und hart muss die kartoffel auch nich unbedingt sein.man muss ja keine gewaltwürfe machen.schön locker und auch nee weiche kartoffel bleibt am haken.schale oder andere methode um ein "abwerfen" zu verhindern mache ich nich.einfach mit gefühl werfen und gut is.


----------



## Anglersuchti (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

Hallo Karpfenfreaks,
sind Kartoffeln eigentlich auch zum anfüttern geeignet? Ist es ein Problem wenn ich mit Kartoffeln in größeren Mengen anfüttere?
Danke im Voraus, Anglersuchti


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

was sind "größere" mengen und wie groß ist der see, an dem du anfütterst


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

am angeltag lieber nicht mit ganzen kartoffeln anfüttern, sonst sind zwar die fische da, ham sich aber schon satt gefressen.
lieber mit lockerem teig in dem kartoffeln sind anfüttern, damit die fische hergelockt werden, aber sich net sattfressen können.
viele grüße und petri heil
braisedbeef


----------



## Anglersuchti (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

"Mein" See ist ca 1.5km*800m groß, als größere Mengen bezeichne ich Mengen ab 2Kg, auch wenn das eigentlich nicht mal so viel ist, danke, Anglersuchti


----------



## caali (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

...Kartoffel mit Ködernadel aufgezogen, Schlaufe abgeschnitten, 1er  Goldhaken angebunden, Kartoffel mit Grashalm gesichert, ganz sachte  ausgeworfen.. 

Wenn man diese Montage, o.Ä., zu Hause vorbereitet und ins Tiefkühlfach legt, kann diese am Angeltag auch weiter geworfen werden.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

Zieh die Kartoffel aufs haar u8nd frier das ganze ein.. dann mitnehmen zum angeln.. im wasser hält die kartoffel ja so oderso.. es geht darum, das die kartoffel den wurf hält.. und da du das ganze einfrierst hält das bombig


----------



## Bremer26 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

moin!

wieder mal ne einfache lösung auf die ich nicht gekommen wäre...

vielen dank!


gruß


----------



## Hecht Moritz (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

Ich ziehe den Haken einfach durch die Kartoffel Habe schon 3 Spiegler mit Kartoffel gefangen


----------



## grinsefuchs (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Kartoffel*

und zum Thema "Ködertuning".

Kochen die Kartoffeln ganz normal ohne Salz oder sonst was.
Machen die Kartoffeln am Vorabend und schälen sie nach dem Abkühlen.

Anschliessend schneiden wir passende Stücke und verpassen jedem Stück einen Tropfen Backaroma. Z.b Vanille.


Greetz


----------

